# Best B.Tech trade to enroll in terms of package.



## amritmishra89 (Jul 4, 2015)

When I am talking about B.Tech there are lot of courses which cross my mind like Mechanical, Civil, Electrical, Aerospace, Aeronautical, Electronics, Computer Science, I.T., Marine, Mining and many more. 
Getting into the package criteria for branches, on one hand where Computer Science and I.T. can land you into very high packages by some top organisations, Marine and Mining also are not behind in terms of packages. On the other hand you might see some struggle in your first years in branches like Mechanical, Civil, Electrical and some what in Electronics too but once you have a bit of experience you can be considered for high packages.
A plus point of trades like Mechanical, Civil, Electrical and Electronics have a lot of openings in govt sector jobs, that you would not find in other branches. But as usual you will find a good amount of rush in these jobs and if you are not up for the competition you will face rejection every time.
So, finally if you consider to get a good initial starting you might choose computer science, IT or Mining and Marine Engineering. Or if you have some patience that you could wait for some time then you may definitely enroll yourself in Mechanical, Civil, Electrical and Electronics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't go for packages blindly. Choose the branch of your interest and in which you are good at. Then the work would look like play else it'll turn into torture.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 5, 2015)

Nothing comes for free. Usually branches like petroleum and mining have amazing packages for locations that are remote or hard to live at. For example, Schlumberger will pay upwards of 25l per annum but will place you at random rigs or sites. Mining companies like rio tinto etc have the same policy, some mine in Australia and you'll suddenly be earning crazy money in dollars. 

What you need to check is if that is what you want. If you are ok with this and need a quick buck then by all means take this. Long run you might want to take the branches that interest you, if you do well a high salary in any branch is possible.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2015)

Think again about what [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] mentioned. Don't run blindly for package. At a specific point of time, you'll get bored and frustrated heavily.

And if you don't believe in what he said then you may follow [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], you may even consider Marine in that case.


----------



## sidtechster (Jul 5, 2015)

As everyone said do not chose stream in terms of packages. 

I am in IT industry for some time now, worked in some good organsations with great people. Trust me I have seen people who does not have remote interest in coding, and when they were supposed to do that, they got really frustrated and started looking for other options.

Talk to your peers and try to get a clear picture in terms of career prospects within each stream.


----------



## amritmishra89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah!! I agree with you all that seeking package may sometimes land you into a place quite frustrating. My sole purpose was to just inform about trades that might land you into a job giving you quite a handy amount.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2015)

What is the use of such money if you aren't getting peace of mind or time to spend it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

@OP: go with the branch according to your interest...and don't worry about packages right now as you have just started your career.


----------



## amritmishra89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes definitely, One should enroll in branch he likes the most. Well one question more, How is choice of college important in ones studies? What to do if one is unable  to get admission in some good college?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

amritmishra89 said:


> Yes definitely, One should enroll in branch he likes the most. Well one question more, How is choice of college important in ones studies? What to do if one is unable  to get admission in some good college?


College is important only for tag-name and placement facility.
opt a college having good infra & placement facility.

and in the end its the degree certificate matters most as college name is not printed on that


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 9, 2015)

woh! college's name is not mentioned on the degree? i highly doubt that !


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't go blindly.
If you are passionate and good at something. You will make millions.
Because end of the day good work matters.
So go with subject that interest you most.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> College is important only for tag-name and placement facility.
> opt a college having good infra & placement facility.
> 
> and in the end its the degree certificate matters most as college name is not printed on that


On the contrary. i'd say a good college would put more weight on a CV tahn aany degree/


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2015)

Try doing some unknown course from an IIT. College name helps you to a limit. After that it is your degree that matters. 

Plus a good college degree also helps since you have a good peer group. Good contacts and a million other things...  So makes sense to atleast have the degree you love


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2015)

> If you are passionate and good at something. You will make millions.



if only that were true


----------

